# Tuna Sausage



## threemuch (Apr 30, 2015)

My brother buys Marlin and Tuna sausages near Hilo, Hawaii from a roadside guy.  We are going to try to make some.   I did find one recipe online that said to grind 2 pounds of belly to every 1 pound of loin for fat.  Alternatively, we are going to try some pork fat.

But what else? The recipe online was this:

2 lbs. tuna belly
1 lb. tuna fillet
4 cloves garlic, minced
Zest of 1/2 orange, grated
1/4 cup dry white wine
1/4 cup olive oil
1 Tbsp. sea salt
1 tsp. hot pepper flakes
1/4 cup chopped parsley
Sausage casings
We were both thinking something with shoyu, green onions, and  sesame oil or basically make some kind of poke and stuff it in a hog casing.  Then lightly smoke?  Or not?

We catch a bunch of albacore, basically I have all the tuna I can consume every year, so I will be trying some of this regardless.

Anyone ever make a fish sausage?


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 30, 2015)

I would go with poke burgers!  

I've never seen anyone on this side of the island selling fish sausage...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sounds interesting. I have made fish sausage but not with tuna. I would smoke it using something like apple or peach or some other mild wood. I'll be watching for your finished product and how your process goes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sounds interesting BUT I think that it would be better with sheep casings. They are a lot thinner and will not give you a tough casing. I wouldn't mind trying it though and I have some tuna in the freezer too. Heck I'll try anything twice and you can ask my wife.


----------

